# Made in TURKEY ( Industry and Technology )



## MMM-E

TURKEY is one of the world's newly industrialized countries
and Turkey had the world's 17th largest nominal GDP and 13th largest GDP by PPP in 2017




*Turkish automotive companies like TEMSA, Otokar and BMC are one of the world's largest van, bus and truck manufacturers*


















*Turkey as the 4th country that has the technology to design and produce a domestic hybrid locomotive as such across the world*








*Turkish shipbuilding industry*

The number of shipyards has risen from 35 to 79 in Turkey
Turkey has 585 places for boat production, with a capacity to produce 700,000 tons of steel every year and to build 4.5 million deadweight tons of ships

*TURKEY built the biggest Powership in the world*




*MILGEM*




*BAYRAKTAR class LST*





*and It is a little known fact that Turkey ranks 4th among the world’s luxury yacht producers with 10% of the large yacht production*









*Turkish brands like Beko and Vestel are among the largest producers of consumer electronics and home appliances in Europe*

*VESTEL City is the biggest factory in Europe 1 million m2*

*VESTEL Smart Phone*
























*Aselsan MR and Mobile X-Ray*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey became one of the 10 countries that can produce communications satellites*

Turkey's first indigenously developed telecommunication satellite TURKSAT-6A expected to be launched into space by 2020







*




TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine ( only The US,The UK,France,China,Russia,Japan and Turkey in the world )*

Manufacturer: TEI
Power: 1660 shp
Weight : 195 kg
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet

TS1400 Engine designed for the T625 General Purpose Helicopter

TEI will create a new turboshaft motor family from the TS1400 ... This engine will be used in T625 as well as ATAK and ATAK-2 Helicopters










*


HISAR Air Defense Systems*






*SOM-J Cruise Missile*



*
ATMACA anti ship Missile*




*BORA-I Ballistic Missile*




*GOKTUG air to air Missiles*




*



TURKEY's first indigenous Tranway , Durmazlar Holding has won Tram transportation tender in Poland for12 Tram sets 


*

*








GaN based AESA Radars 

Aselsan EIRS (600+ km )




Aselsan CAFRAD Naval Radar (450+ km )


*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mucahit

We surely produce high-quality stuff but lack in budget. That's why most of these goods never go in serial production and eventually just wander through various events without finding any buyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish company OTOKAR won the tender for acquisition of 400 buses for the Bucharest Public Transport , will deliver the 400 buses within 2018 and 2019


OTOKAR is in 50 countries with its modern buses





*

*Nanografi Nano Technology*

Carbon Nanotubes and Graphene Nanomaterials 
High Quality Nanoparticles and Nanopowders (Elements, Alloys, Metal and Non-Metal Oxides, Compounds)
High Quality Microparticles and Micron Sized Powders (Elements, Alloys, Metal and Non-Metal Oxides, Compounds)
Nanoparticle Dispersions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aziqbal

No question about it Turkey is good

They need to master micro chip and sensor technology 

Then also core engine technology


----------



## CAN_TR

Mucahit said:


> We surely produce high-quality stuff but lack in budget. That's why most of these goods never go in serial production and eventually just wander through various events without finding any buyer.




For the security of our country it's important that we have a independent Defense industry, that is what matters in my opinion.

Possible customers are countries under western arms embargos or just friendly countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The production of Turkey’s first laser chip and laser resonator by 100% Turkish engineering at Ermaksan R&D Center*
*




ERMAKSAN FIBERMAK Momentum Gen-3 New Generation Fiber Laser








ERMAKSAN EVOLUTION-II HYBRID ABkantpress




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## war&peace

Mucahit said:


> We surely produce high-quality stuff but lack in budget. That's why most of these goods never go in serial production and eventually just wander through various events without finding any buyer.



If KSA and UAE instead of feeding the Jews and Zionist by purchasing weapons from USA, buy systems from Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia and Indonesia, it will not only support the MIC in the Islamic world but also strengthen the political relations by creating a mutually beneficially relationships. 
@Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MMM-E

*The Rising Drone Power: Turkey *

TURKEY is Europe's top country in UAV-UCAV technology
and Turkey has the biggest UCAV fleet in Europe and Middle East ...( including Russia and Israel )
as of 2018 , Bayraktar TB-2 Tactical UCAV and TAI ANKA MALE UCAV are in service

*
Baykar TB-2*






*TAI ANKA-S


*



*Baykar AKINCI UCAV *

Year : 2019-2020
Status : in-development
Operators : Turkey

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan : 20 m
MTOW : 4.500-5.000 kg
Payload : 1300-1500 kg
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 35.000-40.000 feet
Engine : 2 x 550 hp

-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L smart munition
-- Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER and HGK guided bombs
-- SOM Cruise Missile ( land attack and anti ship capability )

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAN_TR

war&peace said:


> If KSA and UAE instead of feeding the Jews and Zionist by purchasing weapons from USA, buy systems from Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia and Indonesia, it will not only support the MIC in the Islamic world but also strengthen the political relations by creating a mutually beneficially relationships.
> @Indos



No it's good that Turkey doesn't sell weapons to Saudi Arabia.

Because of their incompetence the whole world butchered the Patriot SAMs in the social medias.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZANKAYA AŞ has sold 22 of 4-car Metro trains to Thailand which will be used in Bangkok City Green Line subway project*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mucahit

war&peace said:


> If KSA and UAE instead of feeding the Jews and Zionist by purchasing weapons from USA, buy systems from Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia and Indonesia, it will not only support the MIC in the Islamic world but also strengthen the political relations by creating a mutually beneficially relationships.
> @Indos



Gulf countries back in the day helped Turkey finance the purchase of 80-100 F-16's from the USA by making Turkey take their side during the Gulf Wars. During Erdoğan's years some of these companies were sold or given share so that Qataries and other Gulf countries could actually help with the budget but that was always very limited.


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan Electronic Warfare Systems ...... ( only a few countries in the world )*

*
KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System







MEHPOD Jamming Pod





ASELPOD Targeting Pod





SPEWS-II EW Self Protection Suite





HEWS Helicopter Electronic Warfare System





ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System for Warships





ARES-2SC Electronic Warfare System for Submarines







*

*



MILRES-500 500kw wind Turbine ( (National Wind Turbine Project )







*

*





SAHI-209 Electromagnetic Railgun*







*







HAVELSAN T-129 Attack Helicopter Simulator







HAVELSAN Simulator




*

*Havelsan signs contract to supply Qatar with 'Joint Warfare Center'



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System (only a few countries in the World)*







*ZARGANA and HIZIR torpedo countermeasure systems*

















*





Aselsan expendable HPEM (High-Power-Electro-Magnetics)*








*




Aselsan KATMER (multilayer microwave ceramic technology)


*







*Meteksan MILDAR Fire Contrrol Radar *

Weight : 55 kg
Range : slowscan 12 km
Operating Frequency : Ka band
Number of targets : 50

- Target detection tracking function
- Multiple target detection
- Real time ARPO image
- Navigation support
- Creating a land profile of 2,5 km in the mountains









*


HIDROMEK





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nein

CAN_TR said:


> No it's good that Turkey doesn't sell weapons to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Because of their incompetence the whole world butchered the Patriot SAMs in the social medias.



We need to profit from incompetence of the Saudis the problem is it will not look good on Turkish products when a bunch of incompetence who lose your equipment or does not even know how to use it.


----------



## Indos

war&peace said:


> If KSA and UAE instead of feeding the Jews and Zionist by purchasing weapons from USA, buy systems from Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia and Indonesia, it will not only support the MIC in the Islamic world but also strengthen the political relations by creating a mutually beneficially relationships.
> @Indos



KSA, UAE, and Qatar. I think in 2025 above there will be more weapons bought by these three countries from Muslim countries like Turkey, Pakistan, and Indonesia. And if I am not mistaken Saudi is interested in Altay MBT, this is a good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*AYAMATEK Makina developed the Europe's largest 5-axis CNC milling machine*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## war&peace

Indos said:


> KSA, UAE, and Qatar. I think in 2025 above there will be more weapons bought by these three countries from Muslim countries like Turkey, Pakistan, and Indonesia. And if I am not mistaken Saudi is interested in Altay MBT, this is a good news.


Let's see...I keep my fingers crossed and by that time JF-17 block 4 will be out and also project-Azm so interesting times ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Indos said:


> KSA, UAE, and Qatar. I think in 2025 above there will be more weapons bought by these three countries from Muslim countries like Turkey, Pakistan, and Indonesia. And if I am not mistaken Saudi is interested in Altay MBT, this is a good news



KSA led by MBS never will buy weapons from Turkey .......
even KSA has cancelled 5 MILGEM Warships deal with Turkey and KSA buys 5 Corvettes from Spain and 4 LCS from the US

MBS and MBZ hate TURKEY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

MMM-E said:


> KSA led by MBS never will buy weapons from Turkey .......
> even KSA has cancelled 5 MILGEM Warships deal with Turkey and KSA buys 5 Corvettes from Spain and 4 LCS from the US
> 
> MBS and MBZ hate TURKEY


I was really shocked and saddened when KSA cancelled the deal for MILGEM warships from Turkey..worth $2 billion while MBS was giving away 100's of billions to Trump..


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan High Success Multi Precessor CPU Card







Aselsan Infrared Photodetectors ....... ( only The US,Israel,France,Turkey )
-- HgCdTe
-- QWIP
-- InSb
-- InGaAs



*

*




TAKSAN Metal-Cutting Machinery Company
*

*DNR CNC VERTICAL MACHINING CENTER





DNR CNC LATHE





DNR NC HORIZONTAL SPINDLE TYPE SURFACE GRINDING MACHINE


*

*


Drinns DCNC Series 5 Axis Gantry CNC Milling Machine*
*

*



*AKYAPAK Dishing Presses and Flanging Machines*
*




*






*the U.S, Germany ,Japan and Turkey are the only countries in the world to have developed Cardiac Support Systems

The outer diameter of the cardiac support system, which weighs nearly 250 grams, consists of 50 milliliters of titanium

A tiny pump comes to the aid of weakened hearts


*






*Ermaksan ENA 250 3D metal printer and titanium powder ........ ( only a few countries in the world )



*





*TEI PD-170 Turboprob Engine for UAV-UCAVs





*
*KALE KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engine for Cruise Missile*
*

*

*




ORKA leightweight Torpedo







AKYA heavyweight Torpedo


*

*






Vestel Venus Z10 smart phone*





*Vestel Venus Z20 smart phone






Vestel Venus Z30 smart phone


*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ALTAY Tank












T-155 STORM-II Howitzer





T-155 PANTHER Howitzer





YAVUZ truck mounted Howitzer


*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*E-BERK Tunnel drilling Machine ......... ( TURKEY's first indigenous Tunnel drilling Machine )*
*

*
*

*
*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

These pictures tingle my senses. Man Turkey has come a long way. May our ancestors be proud of what the Turkish nation can achieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan-TEMSA fully electric Bus .........( TURKEY's first indigenous fully electric Bus )






*

*




VOLKAN LION Class Arff 8X8

With the innovative product features and perfect craftsmanship Lion was designed by considering all of the risks which might occur on the airports. Lion which can reach to the fireplace within seconds with its light and aerodynamic upper structure, composite alloy and twin-engine with 1300 horse power can fearlessly overcome even the strongest fires with its fire pump that can run 12.000 litters of water per minute



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Laser guided and smart Bombs

*
*LGK*
*




TEBER





HGK





KGK*



*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Timur

@MMM-E keep posting thesep ictures in various threads you are doing a good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Very impressive..


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's first social Robot. Its first job will be at Istanbul New Airport's international terminal. NELY is designed to help passengers by providing necessary information after they go through passport control




*






*Turkey’s first indigenously developed micro satellite LAGARI expected to be launched into space by 2019*

LAGARI micro satellite is equipped with advanced camera and orientation control system, which brings high resolution near-time live tactical surveillance, monitoring, also mapping capabilities at very low cost





*


Seismic Vessel 





Submarine rescue mother Ship (MOSHIP)





*

*




Turkey is 5th country that produce Alumina after the US,Germany,China and Russia*

Alumina which is necessary in the construction of very important defense industry vehicles such as domestic Tank, Aircraft,Warships, Missiles,etc





*


TUBITAK has developed the first domestic JP-10 type rocket fuel

Turkey is able to produce missile fuel which is produced by only a few developed countries in the world


*

*



Nano transistor technology based on gallium nitride semiconductor material ..... ( only a few countries in the worlds )







*

*




TULOMSAS E1000 Electric Locomotive


[URL=http://www.directupload.net]

[/URL]*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*ALTUNBAS Super Yacht ... 58m



*

*TUZLA class patrol Boat ..... 56 m


*

*DOST class offshore patrol Vessel .... 88 m



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*OMTAS Anti Tank Missile




MIZRAK Anti Tank Missile




CIRIT 70mm laser guided Rocket




T-122/TRG-122 guided MLRS




T-300/TRG-300 guided MLRS




J600T Tactical Ballistic Missile


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ERMAKSAN has developed semiconductor chip ( only The US,Germany,China and Turkey in the world )

Ermaksan is one of the 4 laser chip manufacturers in the world 
and ERMEKSAN has developed Turkey's first 3D Metal printer ENA-250







*


*





ERMAKSAN BUDGET FIBER LASER CUTTING MACHINE WITH CE



*

*ERMAKSAN FIBER LASER CUTTING MACHINE





ERMAKSAN Plasma cutting Machine





ERMAKSAN servo punch press





ERMAKSAN Servo Motorized Electrical Press Brake





ERMAKSAN hydraulic press brake





ERMAKSAN hybrid press brake / CNC


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI ATAK-I Attack Helicopter and TEI TS1400 Turboshaft Engine















TAI ATAK-II Attack Helicopter ...... ( only The US,Russia,China,Turkey and France-Germany )
*
ATAK 2 is using the indigenous systems such as

-- software
-- mission computer
-- HEWS Helicopter electronic warfare system
-- electronic , avionic and weapon systems
-- MILDAR fire control radar
-- transmission
-- rotor systems
-- landing gears
-- TEI Turboshat engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*NUROL EJDER





OTOKAR ARMA



*

*KATMERCILER HIZIR





OTOKAR COBRA-II





OTOKAR TULPAR





FNSS PARS





FNSS KAPLAN





BMC KIRPI-II





BMC AMAZON





ASELSAN KORHAN



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

*JNG-90 Sniper Rifle





KSR-50 Sniper Rifle



*

*MPT-76





KCR-556



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan ACAR Ground Surveillance Radar



*

*66 km Aselsan ALPER Naval LPI Radar*
*




89 km Aselsan SERDAR Coastal Surveillance LPI Radar





100 km Aselsan STR Weapon Locating Long Range Radar





120 km Aselsan KALKAN II Air search Radar





450km Aselsan CAFRAD Naval Radar





600+ km Aselsan EIRS Early Warning Radar


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

*TUMOSAN New Generation Diesel Engines between 155-1000 HP , Transmission and Suspension Systems








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Turkey and Iran have developed quite a good modern industrial base. I wish they work together in a non-NATO alliance.



MMM-E said:


> *The production of Turkey’s first laser chip and laser resonator by 100% Turkish engineering at Ermaksan R&D Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERMAKSAN FIBERMAK Momentum Gen-3 New Generation Fiber Laser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERMAKSAN EVOLUTION-II HYBRID ABkantpress
> 
> 
> 
> *



What are they used for ??


----------



## MMM-E

jamahir said:


> What are they used for ??




Fiber Laser Cutting Machine processes reflective materials such as steel , titanium , aluminum, copper and brass

EVOLUTION press brakes provides faultless bending of small parts even at different points by its high repetition and bending precision features



















*ERMAKSAN 3D Metal printer




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*GIMAS has developed Turkey's first 100% domestic turbines to be used in Hydroelectric Power Plants*
*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

These days it's a global village. Every country imports parts from many other countries. Even Su-35 uses many parts imported from EU. Su-30SM uses Thales HUD. Challenger 2 uses Thales FLIR. F-22 uses BAe EW. Milgem has a high component of foreign parts, including German made engines, Italian made guns, EU made radar. All Turkish made things have chief components made in the west.


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey imported high technology products such as Optics, Information Processing Machinery, Communication Equipments, Electrical Machinery, Helicopters , Planes and other Transport Vehicles , Cars , Printer, scanner, copier, fax ,Portable Computers , IT products parts , endoscopy and dialysis devices , Radio-TV broadcasting devices , etc for over $700 billion in the last 6 years

*and now Turkey develops over 2600 projects to reduce annual imports by $130 billion*



undertakerwwefan said:


> Milgem has a high component of foreign parts, including German made engines, Italian made guns, EU made radar. All Turkish made things have chief components made in the west.



even Japan,S.Korea,Spain,Australia uses American Combat Management System , American Radar and Weapon Systems and Engine for their Destroyer projects

even France,Germany,Japan,S.Korea,India,Israel uses Italian 76mm or 127mm naval guns
even France,Germany,Japan,S.Korea,India,Israel uses American General Electric LM2500 gas turbine engine for Corvette or Frigate or Destroyer projects
even S.Korean K2 , American M1A2 Abrams and Japanese Type10 Tanks uses German 120mm gun
even Italian AW-129 Attack Helicopter uses American-British electronics ,weapon systems and engine
even American and Israeli UAVs used Austrian engine
even Indian Kolkota class Destroyer uses Israeli Radar and Missiles
even Indian TEJAS Fighter Jet uses French-Israeli electronics , Radar 
even China used/uses Russian/Ukranian engines,systems for military projects for many years
and many more



*Turkey develops its own systems for major military projects ,,, for example*

TF-2000 class Frigate will use Turkish Systems .... only engine and 127mm gun are foreign

-- GENESIS Combat Management System
-- Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex
-- HISAR-O and HISAR-U surface to air Missiles
-- KORKUT-D 35mm CIWS
-- 220+ km ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile
-- GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile
-- SAPAN Rolling Airframe Missile
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar




ATAK-2 Attack Helicopter is using the indigenous systems such as

-- software
-- mission computer
-- HEWS Helicopter electronic warfare system
-- electronic , avionic and weapon systems
-- MILDAR fire control radar
-- transmission
-- rotor systems
-- landing gears
-- TEI turboshat engine

( only the US,France-Germany ,Russia,China, and Turkey in the world )




ANKA and AKINCI UCAVs are 100% indigenous ( CATS,SATCOM,SAR Radar,Electronics,Weapon Systems and Engine ) .... only a few countries in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Impressive thread and even more impressive to see Turkey teaching such technological levels. A lesson for Pakistan and opportunity for joint ventures especially in electronics, engines, trains and buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Falcon26 said:


> Impressive thread and even more impressive to see Turkey teaching such technological levels. A lesson for Pakistan and opportunity for joint ventures especially in electronics, engines, trains and buses.



Not really. Most of those components are western. Milgem has western radar, engine, gun, missiles. Very prone to sanctions.


----------



## CAN_TR

undertakerwwefan said:


> Not really. Most of those components are western. Milgem has western radar, engine, gun, missiles. Very prone to sanctions.



Troll somewhere else Mr.Copycat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

undertakerwwefan said:


> Not really. Most of those components are western. Milgem has western radar, engine, gun, missiles. Very prone to sanctions.




China used/uses Russian/Ukranian engines,missiles, systems for military projects for many years



MILGEM is 67% indigenous .... and TF-2000 will be over 90% indigenous ( only engine and 127mm gun are foreign )
dont worry Turkey has radar and missile technology

Turkish Aselsan produce SMART-S MKII Radar 
and Aselsan has developed 450+km CAFRAD GaN based AESA Radar ( even better than British SIMPSON and American Radar )
and Turkey has developed 220+ km ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile ( even better than American HARPOON Missile )

and not only Turkey but also France,Germany,Japan,S.Korea,India,Israel uses Italian 76mm or 127mm naval guns and American General Electric LM2500 gas turbine engine for Corvette or Frigate or Destroyer projects

Japan,S.Korea,Spain,Australia uses American Combat Management System , American Radar and Weapon Systems and Engine for their Destroyer projects


and Turkey has developed HISAR-O Air Defense Missile ( Turkey can use HISAR-O instead of American ESSM )

in sanctions Turkey can produce everything ( and Turkey started to develop engines up to 5000hp for Naval platforms )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> China used/uses Russian/Ukranian engines,missiles, systems for military projects for many years



True, but not anymore. Every component of J-20 is Chinese made.


----------



## MMM-E

undertakerwwefan said:


> True, but not anymore. Every component of J-20 is Chinese made.



China used foreign engine for J20 prototypes

Turkey will use American GE F110 engine for TF-X prototypes
but every component of TF-X will be Turkish made including Engine








TAI T-129 ATAK-I uses foreign engine
but TAI ATAK-II will use indigenous engine

TEI develops Turboshaft engine family to power ATAK-I and ATAK-II attack Helicopters , also 6 ton class T-625 and 10-12 ton class Utility Helicopters ...... ( only the US,the UK,France,Russia-Ukraine,China,Japan and Turkey in the World )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*CASPER Computer Systems is a company that produces computer and smart phones founded in Istanbul by 1991*


*CASPER Notebooks*





*CASPER VIA A3 PLUS smart Phone



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAMDEV

Mucahit said:


> We surely produce high-quality stuff but lack in budget. That's why most of these goods never go in serial production and eventually just wander through various events without finding any buyer.


Oh that is serious .

Very good


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY is 3rd biggest steel producer in Europe after Russia and Germany*


Russia : 71.3 million tons
Germany : 43.6 million tons
Turkey : 37,5 million tons
Italy : 24 million tons


*and TURKEY is 8th biggest steel producer in the world after China,Japan,India,the US,Russia,S.Korea and Germany

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_steel_production
*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan HIZIR Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*CTECH SATCOM for UAV-UCAVs






Aselsan CATS for UAV-UCAVs














Roketsan MAM-L laser guided smart ammunition for UCAVs ( 22 kg )









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan IHASAVAR Anti Drone System*

ASELSAN’s anti-drone system, aims to neutralize mini and micro UAV threats in urban and rural environments
and Aselsan IHASAVAR Anti Drone System was exported to Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*TUMOSAN Engine Family


*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*As of 2017, there are 34 Freight and Container Ships ( 1,6 million DWT ) orders to Turkish shipyards from worldwide*
( Turkey ranks 4th after China,S.Korea and Japan )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan ASIST Submarine Intercept Sonar System
*
ASELSAN Intercept Sonar System (ASIST) has capability to detect, track and analyze active acoustic source in frequency range from 1 kHz to 100 kHz. It also provides characteristics of detected active acoustic pulses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*FNSS SAMUR Armored Amphibious Assault Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*REPKON six roller flowforming Machine








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*KATMERCILER Unmanned armed ground Vehicle ..... (2 tons )


Turkish Army will use 22 armed unmanned ground vehicles during Operations against Pkk/Ypg terrorists

Aselsan SARP can be equipped with a 12.7mm machine gun, a 7.62mm machine gun or a 40mm automatic grenade launcher

SARP features automatic target tracking and has a fire on the move capability
Its sensors are capable of day and night imaging and include a laser range finder. It can store 1,000 rounds of 7.62mm ammunition, 400 rounds of 12.7mm ammunition or 96 40mm grenades

The unit has a top speed of 25km/h and 8 hours endurance with hybrid battery/generator engine*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

MMM-E said:


> 40mm automatic grenade launcher









I love such toys.. if it would be only faster (60 kmh) a silent sniper rifle could be usefull


----------



## MMM-E

BMC 585 HP 6-cylinder National commercial truck engine AZRA , 350-400 HP Power is a 4-cylinder military engine is in development phase


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*WATTOZZ WIRELESS ELECTROSHOCK WEAPON*


WATTOZZ THE WORLD'S BEST NON-LETHAL WEAPON !
Remote Controlled + Multi Shot Wireless Electroshock Weapon Taser, a conducted electrical weapon used by more than 1 million police officers in 117 countries around the world, became the rival of the Wattozz Weapon, whose production was finished

The Taser weapon works with nitrogen gas and the Wattoz weapon does not use gas or gunpowder. The bullets of the wattoz weapon can be controlled remotely by the RF system


Wireless Wattozz Gun Made in Turkey will put an end to the Monopoly of the Taser Gun made in the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*What if we say that there is a Turkey based company that can compete with Amazon? *

Well, when it comes to data storing and solutions, Turkish company Citus Data is the only one that can compete with the tech giants







Citus Data is a company that offers database solutions to 50 giant global companies operating in different fields

The company's young founders showed the courage to develop open source database systems by leaving their jobs at international technology companies like Amazon, Intel and Oracle. They have highly competent technology experts working from various countries in their offices around the world

You might assume that the company is based in Silicon Valley, but no, it is based right here in Turkey

Scaling the databases of the world's largest organizations from private and public sectors, Citus Data is the closest company likely to become Turkey's first software unicorn





https://www.dailysabah.com/science/2018/12/13/worry-not-turkish-company-here-to-store-your-data

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

TULOMSAS TLM6 1.000 hp diesel Engine for national Locomotive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

TEI PD-170 Engine for ANKA UAV made maiden flight
- 158 kg
- 170 hp
- 30.000+ feet altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

STM DAR ( Through The Wall Radar )
detection of living beings, DAR also provides estimated location of the targets in two-dimentional form

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

MILSOFT has developed a national tactical data link (TVL) for the safe transmission of tactical information between land, sea, air platforms and command centers. similar to NATO standard TVL systems (Link-11, Link-16 and Link-22)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Tubitak-SAGE / Aselsan jointly developed Miniature Bomb*

Turkey has already developed 2000 lb bunker buster (NEB) bomb.... But 250 lb bunker buster is new

The bomb successfully penetrated the 1 meter thick, steel reinforced concrete wall

Weight : 250 lb
Range : 100 km
In service : by 2019








ALTINAY Pneumatic Release System ( F-16s and F-35s will carry 8 x 250 lb Miniature Bombs ) to destroy Jet hangars , medium range Air Defense Systems , Radars from 70-100km away

Weight : 150 kg
Platforms : F-16 and F-35
Munitions : 4 x 250 lb smart Miniature Bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

TEI PG-50 Engine ( 50 hp ) for KARGI Anti radiation Drone project ( similar to Israeli HARPY-2 )

KARGI Anti radiation Drone designed to attack Radar systems and is optimised for the SEAD role to target enemy air defense systems in a first line of attack (range of 500-1000 km and is launched from ground or sea based canisters)
It carries a high explosive warhead and anti radar homing system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TÜBİTAK SAGE active GPS Antenna *

operating in L1/L2 GPS bands to be used for the precision guided kits by using entirely national sources
All of the development tests were succesfully completed and the GPS antenna is presented to our country’s service


A big step was taken in the nationalization of the smart Munitions by TÜBİTAK SAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

MMM-E said:


> *KATMERCILER Unmanned armed ground Vehicle ..... (2 tons )
> 
> 
> Turkish Army will use 22 armed unmanned ground vehicles during Operations against Pkk/Ypg terrorists
> 
> Aselsan SARP can be equipped with a 12.7mm machine gun, a 7.62mm machine gun or a 40mm automatic grenade launcher
> 
> SARP features automatic target tracking and has a fire on the move capability
> Its sensors are capable of day and night imaging and include a laser range finder. It can store 1,000 rounds of 7.62mm ammunition, 400 rounds of 12.7mm ammunition or 96 40mm grenades
> 
> The unit has a top speed of 25km/h and 8 hours endurance with hybrid battery/generator engine*


It was Developed by an estonian company ist called Milrem Robotics


----------



## MMM-E

Swordbreaker12 said:


> It was Developed by an estonian company ist called Milrem Robotics




Milrem Robotics THeMIS .......... ESTONIA
https://milremrobotics.com/themis/

Length : 240 cm
Height : 111 cm
Weight : 1450 kg
Maximum payload weight : 750 kg
Speed : 20 km/h
Remote weapon station : from KONGSBERG









Katmerciler UKAP ........TURKEY
http://www.katmerciler.com.tr/PDFs/UKAP-Uzaktan-Kumandali-Atis-Platformu.pdf

Length : 200 cm
Height : 105 cm
Weight : 1100 kg
Maximum payload weight : 900 kg
Speed : 25km/h
Remote weapon station : from ASELSAN

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MMM-E

TUBITAK SAGE has developed the Inertial Measurement Unit which is one of the most critical components of Missile Systems

One of the most critical components of the missile systems we have been dependent is now indigenous
Inertial Measurement Unit designed for high precision navigation, guidance and control applications

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

Aselsan IFF Mod5/S long range (friend or foe) Identification System ( only 4 countries in NATO and 7 countries in the World )

-- Long range operability ( 250 nm / 463 km )
-- Lethal interrogation capability

Long Range IFF Mod 5/S interrogator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Very good..Turkey is at 65% self-sufficiency now and working to get better..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Havelsan RF Decoy*

RF Decoy is designed to be used in EW Self Protection Systems for greatly increasing the survivability of airborne platforms against RF guided Missiles








EHSIM RF decoy ..... Havelsan Turkey 
EAD decoy ..... Aselsan Turkey
BriteCloud .... Leonardo Italy
ALE-55 Decoy ... BAE Systems the UK
ELL-8270 Decoy .... ELTA Israel
AN/ALE-50 Decoy ..... Raytheon the US

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

KGK is a wing assisted guidance kit that converts existing unguided 1000 lb MK-83 and 500 lb MK-82 general purpose bombs into long range air to ground smart weapons

-- Extended range with the help of added wings
-- Capability to hit the target in high precision with the use of GPS/INS
-- Target of opportunity capability
-- Laser Seeker support for terminal phase ( Future Improvement Plans )
-- Max range of 110 km

only Turkey and Israel in the middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Aselsan SPEWS-II Electronic Warfare Self Protection Suite ( developed jointly by ASELSAN and BAE Systems )

SPEWS-II is an advanced, internally mounted self protection system specifically designed for F-16C Block 50 Fighter Jets

Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II to the Turkish Airforce

-- Radar Warning Receiver (RWR)
-- Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) Suite
-- Deceptive RF jamming
-- Intelligent control of chaff/ flare dispenser systems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*ALPAGU-II Attack UAV*

The Alpagu can operate in day and night missions, with 5kg warhead , range of 5-10 km and an endurance of 10+ minutes
The drone can be mounted on land vehicles and naval platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Aselsan-Roketsan PORSAV MANPADS

Range : 6+ km
Altitude : 4 km
Warhead : IIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish engineers produced General Cargo Ship with evolving technology in 15 months for export market in Europe and Amerrica

150 meters and 10,000 tons gross

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

TAI ANKA-II UAV

- 750 kg payload
- 25,000 feet service ceiling
- 24 hours endurance
- SATCOM
- 2 x TEI PD170 engine
- Aselsan CATS Flir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

Nurol ILGAZ 4x4




FNSS Pars-IZCI 6x6




BMC Sahin 4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*the KEMENT National Tactical Data Link for Missiles ( Network Enabled Weapon Project )*

KEMENT tactical data link terminals will be available in many applications and platforms that require electronic warfare protected , high speed tactical data communication from a long distance 

It will add Midcourse guidance and two way communication capability for missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Armelsan ARAS-2023 Portable Diver Detection Sonar*


*Threads*
Divers 
Diver Delivery Vehicles 
Autonomous Underwater Vehicles 
Mini-subs

*Detection Range *
Open Circuit Diver ..….. 800 m (1600 m diameter) 
Closed Circuit Diver …… 400 m (800 m diameter)
SDV and Midgets ……… 1000 m (2000 m diameter)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG UFUK (SIGINT) Intelligence Gathering Ship ( only a few countries in the world )*

This Ship is the first intelligence gathering ship built by national means and mentioned the importance of signal intelligence with ASELSAN developing its command and control, electronic, and test/training systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Smart Pneumatic Quad Rack*

F-16 and HURJET will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie

Weight : 170 kg
Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs ( range of 100 km )
Platforms : F-16 Block40 , HURJET

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Indigenous surgery simulators to change how doctors operate*

The simulation project developed by NOYA, an enterprise offering services in consultancy and information technologies, aims to be a pioneer of change in medical education
Its main areas of activity are to develop new media applications and software to serve the health care sector, to implement information technologies in this sector and address some of the dead-ends in medical education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TUMOSAN 4DT-41M Marine Engine ( 105 hp ) to power up to 12 meters Boats*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan MİLKAR-3A3 Mobile Electronic Attack System*

MILKAR-3A3 Mobile V/UHF Elektronic Attack System is developed to provide electronic attack against target V/UHF communication systems on various platforms
With this system, target communication systems are blocked or deceived, providing advantage to allied forces on the tactical field






*Aselsan KORAL Mobile Radar Electronic Warfare System*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quasar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*DERMAN 8x8 Military Truck








*


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan HAKİM Air Command and Control System*

HAKİM Air Command and Control System, integrates different type of SAMs and Air Vehicles by collecting and processing data from different type of sensors. Uses real time threat evaluation and weapon assignment algorithms to support operator via decision support modules both in tactical and strategic level

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan-Havelsan-STM Cyber Fusion Center
*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's national strategy to develop more advanced artificial intelligence technology*

the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey (TÜBİTAK) Informatics and Information Security Research Center (BİLGEM)








*HAVELSAN National 5G Communication Network*

National 5G Communication Network has performed 1000 identification per second












Huawei has presented a special award to Turkish professor Dr. Erdal Arikan, the inventor of polar codes for 5G, in recognition of his outstanding contribution to the development of communications technology





https://www.telecomasia.net/content/huawei-awards-polar-codes-inventor-5g-innovation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Aselsan TASMUS-II network centric Tactical Area Communications System


----------



## Indos

Good work Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

TEI having started its manufacturing activities with 12 parts in 1985, currently manufactures over 800 components for 40 different Engine programs with its more than three decade experience in part and module manufacturing

-- Rotating Parts (Shaft, Seal, etc.)
-- Modules (Power Turbine Module, Front Bearing Structure Module, etc.)
-- Fabricated Parts (Mixing Duct, Swirl Frame, etc.)
-- Structural Parts (Intermediate Casing, HPT Casing, Combustion Casing, etc.)
-- Blisk and Spool Manufacturing (Compressor Stg 1 - Stg 5 Blisks, HPC Spool Shaft Stg 10, etc.)



*Blisk and Spool Manufacturing Technologies*

Blisk and spool manufacturing technologies, recently being used on new generation engines, are regarded as state of the art and advanced level applications for aviation industry which are high tech manufacturing methods currently employed in only a few countries around the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*YAKAMOS-2020 *Sonar System

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI ANKA -AKSUNGUR UAV*

- 750 kg payload
- 40,000 feet service ceiling
- 24 hours endurance
- SATCOM
- 2 x TEI PD170 engine
- Aselsan CATS Flir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan MUKAS Communication Jamming and Deception Simulator*

Effective Electronic Attack in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
High sensitive and accurate Electronic Support in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
Remote controlled , unattended V/UHF jammers on the field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish digital game exports reached $1.05 billion *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*100% Domestic PV Panel Production*

The vertically integrated heterojunction plant will be the first in the world to integrate n-Type monocrystalline ingot and wafer production through to assembled solar modules at one manufacturing site







https://www.pv-tech.org/news/ekore-...er-vertically-integrated-heterojunction-modul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*EHPOD Self Protection Jammer Pod*


ECM Systems to jam Radars
to protect Aircrafts from guided Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TANOK 120mm Laser Guided Tank Shell*

Platform : ALTAY Tank
Range : 6 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*SAHI-209 Block-II Electromagnetic Rail Gun*

Power : 10 megajoule
Barrel Length : 7 m
Munition Cal : 35 mm
Munition Weight : 1.000 gr
Speed : Hypersonic
Range : 50 km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*TÜBİTAK BİLGEM 20 kw LASER Weapon System








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan REDET Mobile Radar Electronic Support / Electronic Attack System *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*MKE 20mm six barrel Gatling Gun and Remote Controlled Stabilized Weapon System*









*MKE 120 mm Mod 300 HE-T and MKE 120 mm Mod 310 HEAT MP-T*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK BILGEM 4x5kw LASER Weapon*

Many countries have developed multi mode LASER
but only the US and Turkey have developed single mode LASER in the world .... ( China is working on singel mode laser )

multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor


so difficult to single mode fiber lasers to 20kw
the technical community generally agreed that the upper limit of single mode fiber laser is 10kw

and Turkey has developed 5kw single mode fiber laser








Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds










*BILGEM Rifle mounted LASER Weapon ..... ( the first Rifle mounted 5kw LASER Weapon in the world )*

-- range : 150m
-- power : 5 kw
-- shoot : 180 times
-- it can charge in 30 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Good stuff. 



MMM-E said:


> *NUROL EJDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOKAR ARMA
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *KATMERCILER HIZIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOKAR COBRA-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOKAR TULPAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FNSS PARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FNSS KAPLAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMC KIRPI-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMC AMAZON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASELSAN KORHAN
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MMM-E

TUBITAK-SAGE SAR-83 and SERT-82

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

MMM-E said:


> *Aselsan High Success Multi Precessor CPU Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aselsan Infrared Photodetectors ....... ( only The US,Israel,France,Turkey )
> -- HgCdTe
> -- QWIP
> -- InSb
> -- InGaAs
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKSAN Metal-Cutting Machinery Company
> *
> 
> *DNR CNC VERTICAL MACHINING CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNR CNC LATHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNR NC HORIZONTAL SPINDLE TYPE SURFACE GRINDING MACHINE
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Drinns DCNC Series 5 Axis Gantry CNC Milling Machine*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *AKYAPAK Dishing Presses and Flanging Machines*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the U.S, Germany ,Japan and Turkey are the only countries in the world to have developed Cardiac Support Systems
> 
> The outer diameter of the cardiac support system, which weighs nearly 250 grams, consists of 50 milliliters of titanium
> 
> A tiny pump comes to the aid of weakened hearts
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ermaksan ENA 250 3D metal printer and titanium powder ........ ( only a few countries in the world )
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEI PD-170 Turboprob Engine for UAV-UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *KALE KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engine for Cruise Missile*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORKA leightweight Torpedo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vestel Venus Z10 smart phone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vestel Venus Z20 smart phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vestel Venus Z30 smart phone
> 
> 
> *


MashaAllah


----------



## MMM-E

*CIDA Urban Warfare Weapon *

Diameter : 90 mm
Length : 1 m
Range : 750 m
Seeker : Command to line of sight ( CLOS ) , Semi active LASER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*National Ground Station Development Project (MiYEG)

*
This Project has the feature of being the largest diameter antenna, which has ever been designed and produced, in Turkey

Its Cassegrain type antenna uses S and X band communication for Low Earth Orbit (LEO)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Roketsan level 4-5-6 Composite Armor





Roketsan ERA Explosive Reactive Armor


----------



## MMM-E

*Meteksan MILDAR Milimeter Wave Fire Control Radar*


-- LONGBOW The US ( range : 8 km )
-- MILDAR Turkey ( range : 12 km )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Roketsan YATAGAN Laser Guided Miniature Missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Roketsan KARAOK shoulder-fired Anti Tank Missile*

JAVELIN ... The US
KARAOK ( Black Arrow ) ... Turkey

Range: 2km
Diameter: 125mm
Weight: 25kg
Guidance : IIR seeker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*T-20 BOGAC 20 mm Cannon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Machinery exports surge in January-April*

Turkey earned $5.8 billion from its machinery exports between January and April, up 6.5 percent from the same period last year

The machinery sector’s exports to the U.S, U.K., Italy and France increased

Slowdown in German industry, Turkey’s top export market, led to the drop of 8.8% exports to the country during the same period

Turkey's machinery exports were $17.1 billion in 2018
the machinery export target of $20 billion for 2019


turbines and hydraulic cylinders exported to the United States












http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/machinery-exports-surge-in-january-april-143316

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan Security Systems




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan ASELPOD nex gen Targeting Pod ( only The US , France and Turkey in NATO )




*


*Aselsan AESA SAR Pod ( developed with the high technology that is owned by only a few countries )

-- length : 94cm
-- weight : 23 kg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*BMC Pickup*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

MMM-E said:


> *BMC Pickup*



I don't know why, but the wheels just doesn't fit the body of the vehicle.. Secondly, remove the damned auto stick from centre console and slap it on the steering wheel column like Mercs do. Overall, though I really like this vehicle, now if only they could make a non-pickup version I'd buy one.


----------



## MMM-E

*High sensitivity Terahertz Imaging System*


Two passive Terahertz imaging systems, developed by TÜBİTAK MAM with no harmful effect on human health

Shopping centers, airports, subway stations, stadiums, such as providing security in public places, to prevent smuggling at the border and customs gates, or solutions that can create dangerous or illegitimate objects are needed


In indoor spaces, display of dangerous metal and non-metal objects hidden underneath clothes with 5 cm resolution from 6 m distance
In outdoor spaces, display of dangerous metal objects hidden underneath clothes with 3 cm resolution from 10 m distance
Some examples from displayable objects:
Weapons, pistols, rifles, knives, etc.
Live bomb, explosive mechanisms, etc.
Contrabands: Heroin/drugs, tobacco, cigarettes, meat, alcohol, liquid, live animal, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*AYESAS New Generation Operator Console (ADVENT) *to be used on Warships

In accordance with the requirements, consoles can be equipped with workstation, monitors, set of warning lambs, programmable display keyboard, radar and TV video processing unit, keyboard, trackball, joystick, protected push-button set, airflow system, condensation protection system, power distribution system, video switching & distribution subsystem and console interior data communication network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*BMC Tuğra Armoured Vehicle Carrier*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

*Baykar AKINCI UCAV *

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan: 20 m
MTOW : 4.500 kg
Payload : 1350 kg
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet

-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L laser guided smart munition
-- GOKTUG Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER , KGK and HGK guided bombs
-- SOM Cruise Missile

*AKINCI UCAV will have air to air and strategic strike capabilities







*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK SAGE Thermal Batteries*

Thermal batteries are the ideal energy source to supply the instant and high levels of electrical power requirement of advanced systems. They are widely used as primary power sources in various military and aerospace applications

*Main Applications of Thermal Batteries*

Missiles
Guidance tail kits
Acoustic jammers/emulators
Fuzes
Guided artillery shells
Aircraft ejection seat systems
The foreign dependence on Thermal Batteries in the Turkish Defense Industry has disappeared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's Automobile Initiative Group (TOGG) total of TL 22 billion ($3.7 billion) will be invested in the project*


The prototype of Turkey's first indigenous Electric Cars were unveiled on Dec. 26.
The Turkish vehicles are expected to hit the market in 2022
Turkey's charging infrastructure problem will be solved in 2022


*Specifications*

-- The fully electric car is expected to have two engine configurations 200 hp or 400 hp
-- a 4.8 second sprint from 0 to 100 km/h
-- The car will have a range of up to 500 km and locally produced Lithium-ion battery chargeable to 80% in less than 30 minutes

-- "3D Holographic Assistant" technology .. ( the first time in the world )
This innovative assistant will benefit from advanced eye tracking algorithms and holographic three-dimensional imaging technologies to provide a user experience far beyond the ordinary virtual dashboard

-- The car is becoming a smart device. It's an autonomous vehicle ( autonomous driving level 3 )
-- Artificial Intelligence technology
-- Intelligent connection and updating software over the internet via a 4G / 5G connection


It alone will create 20,000 additional jobs
$7.5 billion less current deficit
$50 billion contribution to gross domestic product



*in my opinion , Turkish Electric Cars should be named as TUNGA and TOYGAN
*
TUNGA is Turkic word which means TIGER , also Strong and majestic
TOYGAN is Turkic word which means Young - Fresh


*TOGG TUNGA ( SUV )*























*TOGG TOYGAN ( Sedan )*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Gotta admit, I'm very impressed at how far you guys have come along. Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TRIBOT 3D Printer for Bioprinting*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*VESTEL ZES [zorlu energy solutions] 180kw Charging Station







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*KARSAN has exported 227 Citymood Buses to Rome ( Italy ) ( November 2019 )



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZANKAYA has exported SILEO S18 new generation Electric Buses to Hamburg and Aachen (Germany)*












*BOZANKAYA E-KARAT Electric Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZANKAYA has exported 16 Trams to Timisoara ( Romania )*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

3 Turkish Electric Cars until 2023

GEN
GUNSEL
TOGG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*DURMAZLAR has exported Trams to Polland*









*TUVASAS / ASELSAN Electric Train *

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan Ventilator*








*







Modul Grup OXIVENT Ventilator*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

TEI Turboshaft Engine TS 1400's Power Performance increased to 1600 shp






*

Indigenous Ventilator*

◾️Biosis
◾️Baykar
◾️Aselsan
◾️Arçelik
◾️AkimMetal
◾️Aksan
◾️Dora Makine
◾️Emge Elektromekanik
◾️Femsan
◾️PCS Test Sistemleri
◾️Serdar Plastik
◾️Tekno Kauçuk
◾️Tombak Kauçuk
*
Turkey will produce 5,000 medical ventilators to fight the novel Coronavirus by the end of May







How Turkey succeeded in producing Ventilators within a month ?
*
Several Turkish sectors came together and produced 100 domestic Ventilator machines within a month and they'll deliver 5,000 more by the end of May

https://headtopics.com/us/how-turkey-succeeded-in-producing-ventilators-within-a-month-12569621

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Digital Communication Network for the Turkish National Police*


Advanced technologies for fulfilling the digital, national encrypted and reliable radio communication demands of the Provincial Security Directorates

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey has taken its place among the few countries in the world develops and produce software-based , national encrypted, electronic warfare protected and high speed wireless data networked Radios by land, air and sea platforms in all of their national and original designs communication systems

Turkey has managed to become one of the important exporters in the world with this radio family by exporting the latest technological software based radios to countries such as Pakistan, Ukraine, Azerbaijan, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

MMM-E said:


> TEI Turboshaft Engine TS 1400's Power Performance increased to 1600 shp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Indigenous Ventilator*
> 
> ◾️Biosis
> ◾️Baykar
> ◾️Aselsan
> ◾️Arçelik
> ◾️AkimMetal
> ◾️Aksan
> ◾️Dora Makine
> ◾️Emge Elektromekanik
> ◾️Femsan
> ◾️PCS Test Sistemleri
> ◾️Serdar Plastik
> ◾️Tekno Kauçuk
> ◾️Tombak Kauçuk
> *
> Turkey will produce 5,000 medical ventilators to fight the novel Coronavirus by the end of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Turkey succeeded in producing Ventilators within a month ?
> *
> Several Turkish sectors came together and produced 100 domestic Ventilator machines within a month and they'll deliver 5,000 more by the end of May
> 
> https://headtopics.com/us/how-turkey-succeeded-in-producing-ventilators-within-a-month-12569621



Many of these ventilators were shipped to Somalia early this month in order to fight Coronvirus. Many thanks to the brotherly people of Turkey and the Turkish government.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ansu fati

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...e-platform-to-launch-this-month-in-turkey/amp


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan MIDAS MULTIPURPOSE INTELLIGENT DISTRIBUTED ACOUSTIC SENSOR*

Capabilities 
• Third Party Intrusion 
• Human – approaching or digging 
• Vehicle 
• Excavation 
• Leak Detection 
• PIG Tracking 
• Seismic Monitoring

Aselsan MIDAS Violation Detection System with fiberoptic distributed acoustic sensor technology which can detect human and vehicles ... Very important tasks are carried out at critical points such as borders, pipelines, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE Mini Tank for mass production begins*

The KATMERCILER Unmanned System to carry out surveillance , intelligence , defense , logistic support and similar activities quickly and effectively without any loss of personnel

with the integration of Satellite connection, the control range will be made unlimited


The KATMERCILER Unmanned System will automatically detect and destroy the target with the version of Aselsan SARP Remote Stabilized Weapon System

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eagle_storm

wish we can go back to the history..............anyhow ottoman Empire is on its way InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN is among the few companies that produce the lenses with high quality*


Lens systems domestically produced with a five-micron level tolerance by Turkish defense giant ASELSAN and used in several defense industry products have been exported to 8 countries worldwide

The lens systems, which are also crucial for the medical and aerospace industries, are becoming more sophisticated, with the ever-growing demand for the systems that provide an extremely high level of performance and accuracy without manufacturing errors














*MEDICAL DEVICES*

Turkey has ramped up its efforts to develop and produce medical devices domestically, rather than relying on foreign suppliers

Over the last month, Turkey rushed to establish mass production of mechanical ventilators, devices critical for the treatment of COVID-19 patients

Expenditure on the import of medical devices, such as Ventilators or X-ray Systems has ratcheted up to more than $8 billion over the last 5 years


Aselsan MR ( Magnetic Resonance )






Aselsan X-Ray






BIOSYS' Mechanical Ventilator
As part of the project, 5,000 units will have been produced by the end of May

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK-SAGE LHGK-84*

LHGK-84 is GPS/INS and laser guidance kit that turns existing 2000 lb Mk-84 general purpose bombs and penetrator bombs into air to ground smart bombs against both stationary and moving targets

-- Re-targeting during captive flight
-- Stationary and moving targets
-- Laser seeker usage
-- 28 km
-- CEP : less than 1 m

to hit even moving targets


----------



## MMM-E

*ALP AVIATION*

The main components of the Helicopter parts were produced locally

-- the transmission rotor
-- the dynamic components consisting of the main and tail gearboxes
-- the main and tail landing gear 














*Turkey's first indigenous and national high-resolution observation Satellite IMECE will be launched by 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Artificial Intelligence supported Virtual Tactical Training Center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's 1st indigenous electric Train to serve by end of 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey's 1st indigenous electric Train to serve by end of 2020*


Reminds me of the British empires surge in industries, yet eventual collapse dunno yet.


----------



## Muhammed45

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey's 1st indigenous electric Train to serve by end of 2020*


Good thread Dude. High quality images without putting the whole World countries into One line against Turkey. Keep it up, i really do enjoy watching your posts, at least in this thread. Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey's Automobile Initiative Group (TOGG) total of TL 22 billion ($3.7 billion) will be invested in the project*
> 
> 
> The prototype of Turkey's first indigenous Electric Cars were unveiled on Dec. 26.
> The Turkish vehicles are expected to hit the market in 2022
> Turkey's charging infrastructure problem will be solved in 2022
> 
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> -- The fully electric car is expected to have two engine configurations 200 hp or 400 hp
> -- a 4.8 second sprint from 0 to 100 km/h
> -- The car will have a range of up to 500 km and locally produced Lithium-ion battery chargeable to 80% in less than 30 minutes
> 
> -- "3D Holographic Assistant" technology .. ( the first time in the world )
> This innovative assistant will benefit from advanced eye tracking algorithms and holographic three-dimensional imaging technologies to provide a user experience far beyond the ordinary virtual dashboard
> 
> -- The car is becoming a smart device. It's an autonomous vehicle ( autonomous driving level 3 )
> -- Artificial Intelligence technology
> -- Intelligent connection and updating software over the internet via a 4G / 5G connection
> 
> 
> It alone will create 20,000 additional jobs
> $7.5 billion less current deficit
> $50 billion contribution to gross domestic product
> 
> 
> 
> *in my opinion , Turkish Electric Cars should be named as TUNGA and TOYGAN
> *
> TUNGA is Turkic word which means TIGER , also Strong and majestic
> TOYGAN is Turkic word which means Young - Fresh
> 
> 
> *TOGG TUNGA ( SUV )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOGG TOYGAN ( Sedan )*


I can confirm that this national car is not for a show. Projects for the factory started (I'm working in it). Total factory are is on area with dimensions approximately 1km x 1km. Project schedule ends like in September. It's expected to lay foundations to buildings in this month or in the next month. Project and Building process will be commenced very fast. I have also seen factory interior layouts all had been planned in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TEI TJ-300 Turbojet Engine*

-- 1,3 kN thrust
-- 26174 RPM speed
-- The national design missile engine has the feature of working with under wing wind without the need for a starter system


TEI TJ-300 Engine has been developed for special variant of Roketsan Anti Ship Missile (3,2 m and 300 kg , range of 100+ km )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

During medical supply shortages in many countries worldwide amid the coronavirus pandemic, Turkiye managed to manufacture and export thousands of life-saving mechanical Ventilators to many Countries including 1,500 to Brazil


The Government of Sao Paulo has sent Turkish made Mechanical Ventilators to public Hospitals in all regions of Brazil










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273740497950031874

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deliorman

Philip the Arab said:


> Reminds me of the British empires surge in industries, yet eventual collapse dunno yet.




Then let’s scratch our balls the whole day and do nothing right? If in the end it all ends in a collapse what’s the point to even try do develop anything indigenously... You can just buy from abroad and that’s it. How dumb those Brits were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Deliorman said:


> Then let’s scratch our balls the whole day and do nothing right? If in the end it all ends in a collapse what’s the point to even try do develop anything indigenously... You can just buy from abroad and that’s it. How dumb those Brits were.


I mean that their labor costs are too high to sustain their industries. Minimum wage in Turkey could cause this. Happened in the UK, and is happening in America also. It is becoming more economical for business, and industries to buy Chinese trains for example because they are fairly high quality, and usually cheaper then say Japanese made trains.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> I mean that their labor costs are too high to sustain their industries. Minimum wage in Turkey could cause this. Happened in the UK, and is happening in America also. It is becoming more economical for business, and industries to buy Chinese trains for example because they are fairly high quality, and usually cheaper then say Japanese made trains.



The labor cost in Turkiye is lower than the Western Countries and the Western Countries buys cheap but high quality Turkish made products

and Turkiye develops over 2600 projects to reduce annual imports by $130 billion
10 years x $130 billion = $1,3 trillion ... what a great money


even Turkiye export new generation electric Buses/Trams/Tramway/Metro Trains to many Countries including the EU Countries such as Italy,Germany,Poland,Romania,Hungary

and Turkish Electric Train to serve by 2020
also soon Turkish indigenous electric Cars $50 billion contribution to gross domestic product

-- also Turkish automotive companies like TEMSA, OTOKAR and BMC are one of the world's largest van, bus and truck manufacturers

-- also Turkish shipbuilding industry is very strong and Turkiye export even Cargo Ships and 300m the biggest Powerships in the world

-- also It is a little known fact that Turkiye ranks 4th among the world’s luxury yacht producers with 10% of the large yacht production

-- also Turkish brands like BEKO and VESTEL are among the largest producers of consumer electronics and home appliances in Europe .... Turkish brands BEKO, ARCELIK, VESTEL export TV , consumer electronics and home appliances around the Globe for billions of Dollars

-- also Turkey's machinery exports were over $17 billion annually to the US , Germany , The UK , France , Italy ,Ukraine and many more Countries

and now Turkiye develops around 700 military projects for the Turkish Armed Forces and export market

S.Arabia,The Uae,Qatar even Iran are very lucky with their huge oil/gas reserves
Turkiye doesnt have oil/gas reserves ..... maybe in the Eastern Mediterranean
but there are trillions Dollars of Thorium and Boron reserves in Turkiye
also Turkiye is industrialized country and economic powerhouse in the region

FUTURE IS OURS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> The labor cost in Turkiye is lower than the Western Countries and the Western Countries buys cheap but high quality Turkish made products
> 
> and Turkiye develops over 2600 projects to reduce annual imports by $130 billion
> 10 years x $130 billion = $1,3 trillion ... what a great money
> 
> 
> even Turkiye export new generation electric Buses/Trams/Tramway/Metro Trains to many Countries including the EU Countries such as Italy,Germany,Poland,Romania,Hungary
> 
> and Turkish Electric Train to serve by 2020
> also soon Turkish indigenous electric Cars $50 billion contribution to gross domestic product
> 
> -- also Turkish automotive companies like TEMSA, OTOKAR and BMC are one of the world's largest van, bus and truck manufacturers
> 
> -- also Turkish shipbuilding industry is very strong and Turkiye export even Cargo Ships and 300m the biggest Powerships in the world
> 
> -- also It is a little known fact that Turkiye ranks 4th among the world’s luxury yacht producers with 10% of the large yacht production
> 
> -- also Turkish brands like BEKO and VESTEL are among the largest producers of consumer electronics and home appliances in Europe .... Turkish brands BEKO, ARCELIK, VESTEL export TV , consumer electronics and home appliances around the Globe for billions of Dollars
> 
> -- also Turkey's machinery exports were over $17 billion annually to the US , Germany , The UK , France , Italy ,Ukraine and many more Countries
> 
> and now Turkiye develops around 700 military projects for the Turkish Armed Forces and export market
> 
> S.Arabia,The Uae,Qatar even Iran are very lucky with their huge oil/gas reserves
> Turkiye doesnt have oil/gas reserves ..... maybe in the Eastern Mediterranean
> but there are trillions Dollars of Thorium and Boron reserves in Turkiye
> also Turkiye is industrialized country and economic powerhouse in the region
> 
> FUTURE IS OURS


Your labor costs are 10 times what Vietnam's or even China's are.


----------



## donkeykong

Philip the Arab said:


> Your labor costs are 10 times what Vietnam's or even China's are.


Actually turkeys gdp per capita is lower than Chinas now. Thanks to erdogan no doubt. But yes Chinese super AI factories are far more efficient and low cost at producing things.


----------



## Philip the Arab

donkeykong said:


> Actually turkeys gdp per capita is lower than Chinas now. Thanks to erdogan no doubt. But yes Chinese super AI factories are far more efficient and low cost at producing things.


Won't Vietnam overtake China if it can have high tech factories because of its wages?


----------



## donkeykong

Philip the Arab said:


> Won't Vietnam overtake China if it can have high tech factories because of its wages?


Doubt it. Chinese method of doing business is far more reliable and efficient.


----------



## MMM-E

*SUNGUR MANPADS*

Range : 6 km
Altitude : 4+ km
Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*What you need to know about Turkey’s national technology initiative*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Atomic force Microscope exported to New York University by NanoMagnetic Scientific Devices ANKARA*


NanoMagnetic Scientific Devices develops and produces atomic force microscopes, electronic test devices and magnetic imaging systems that can operate at very low temperatures and pressures, and exports high technology to Top 20 Universities in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye is one of 5 Countries in the World that produce turbine blades for gas turbine Engines *






TUBITAK MAM built 160 Turbine Blades were delivered to TEI for using on TS-1400 Turboshaft Engines to power T-625 Utility Helicopter


----------



## MMM-E

*Hidromek HICON 7W Electric Urban Excavator*


The HICON 7W is a 100%-electric smart and eco-friendly excavator designed specifically for use in cities

Hicon 7W can be operated 8 hours long and takes 3,5 hours to fully charge it 1,5 hours with fast charge. Batteries and electric motor also manufactured in Turkey along side software and other hardwares


Turkish company HİDROMEK is one of the world's well-known construction equipment manufacturers whose machines are working in more than 100 countries on 6 continents around the world, establishing HİDROMEK WEST in Spain, HİDROMEK RUS in Russia, HİDROMEK CE in Thailand and HİDROMEK JAPAN in Japan to carry out the authorized dealer management, sales and after-sales services 


HİDROMEK is currently the recipient of a total of 20 internationally prestigious design awards

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

ANKARA-TURKIYE


In 2011 designed Mobil DR Systems and sold them abroad
In 2016 the Robotic X-Ray Device was designed and started production


*C-Arm System With Flat Panel Detectors*






*Double Detector DR Systems*
*



*





*DRX 30-d SERIES **MOTORIZED MOBILE DR SYSTEMS*







*DRX 3-d SERIES **PORTABLE DR SYSTEMS







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TRLG-230 laser guided Missile *

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

The way this missile works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys the target

to hit even moving targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye to kickstart 1st space trials of liquid-propellant rocket engine technology*


Turkiye is set to launch the first space trials of its liquid-propellant rocket engine technology,
President ERDOGAN said during the inauguration ceremony for Roketsan’s Space Technologies and Advanced Technologies Research Center
*



*


The Micro-Satellite Launch System project would enable Turkiye to place microsatellites into low-Earth orbit. (400 km altitude ) plans to be completed by 2025. it would be completed much sooner







ROKETSAN _ Space sounding Rocket 130km Altitude Test in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine*

TEI-TS1400 engine was designed for the T625 multirole Helicopter and T629 Attack Helicopter


The T625 Helicopter prototype used a pair of LHTEC CTS800 4-AT turboshaft engines that have 1,373 shaft horsepower each, created jointly by Rolls-Royce and Honeywell

İndigenous engine TEI TS-1400 which produces 1,660 horsepower

The core technology of this Engine will also form the basis for the engine needed for the TF-X 5th-gen Fighter Jet


*Turkiye was become one of a few Countries in the World that develop Gas Turbine Engines*

TEI TS-1400









T-625 GOKBEY

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## karamany98

MMM-E said:


> *TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine*
> 
> TEI-TS1400 engine was designed for the T625 multirole Helicopter and T629 Attack Helicopter
> 
> 
> The T625 Helicopter prototype used a pair of LHTEC CTS800 4-AT turboshaft engines that have 1,373 shaft horsepower each, created jointly by Rolls-Royce and Honeywell
> 
> İndigenous engine TEI TS-1400 which produces 1,660 horsepower
> 
> The core technology of this Engine will also form the basis for the engine needed for the TF-X 5th-gen Fighter Jet
> 
> 
> *Turkiye was become one of a few Countries in the World that develop Gas Turbine Engines*
> 
> TEI TS-1400
> View attachment 693920
> 
> View attachment 693923
> 
> 
> T-625 GOKBEY
> View attachment 693926




Some Arab media outlets said that the engine did not work. 
Is it true?


----------



## MMM-E

karamany98 said:


> Some Arab media outlets said that the engine did not work.
> Is it true?



TEST VİDEO 05.12.2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye produced total of 368 AW139 Helicopter fuselages for Italy's famous Helicopter manufacturer Leonardo*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

karamany98 said:


> Some Arab media outlets said that the engine did not work.
> Is it true?



The engine was running, but due to lack of sound people in the crowd thought it wasn't running


----------



## MMM-E

*AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo*

National origin : TURKEY
Diameter : 533 mm
Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar 

İndigenous Heavy Torpedo AKYA and National Integrated Submarine Combat Management System will be integrated into the PREVEZE class Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

MMM-E said:


> TEST VİDEO 05.12.2020



I am glad to see this kind of transparency


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey was become one of 10 Countries in the World that produce Graphene 




Turkey's first Graphene mass production Plant was opened in Ankara *( to produce 100 tons of Graphene, annually )

Graphene is 200 times stronger than Steel, hundreds of times more conductive than Copper

One of the most critical components of nanotechnology as 2-dimensional nanomaterial with a single atomic thickness











Thanks to Graphene to produce longer-lasting materials, ultra-fast rechargeable batteries, faster and lighter Aircrafts, bionic devices that can connect to neurons in the body

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan HELMET-I/II Integrated Cueing System for Attack Helicopters *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Borophene*



Turkey produced Borophene from boron mineral which will replace Graphene in many uses from superfast quantum Computers to batteries, from transistors to touch screens


Borophene is stronger and more flexible material than Graphene

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*National Surveillance Radar*


National Surveillance Radar will be used as a surveillance tool in 1 million square kilometers of Turkish airspace
It can track up to 1000 targets at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*The first and the unique ROBOT Worldwide*


ELMED was established in 1991 in Ankara/TURKEY as a manufacturer of advanced technology ESWL Systems

ELMED carries out production, domestic sales and export activities in the field of urology and offers lithotripsy devices with innovative, effective and advanced technology to the medical world.

ELMED has more than 900 installations in more than 60 countries in 6 continents


*Avicenna Roboflex* is the World’s first endoscopy Robot which has been invented and developed by ELMED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*National and unique hybrid Rocket Engines




HISTORICAL TEST .... 08.04.2021*

The world's most advanced hybrid rocket motor technology which comprises oxidizing liquid and solid fuels and transferred as an innovative technology


Vertical firing test of the propulsion system of the Hybrid Probe Rocket (SORS) developed by Delta V 






*The 2-legged target, a hard landing on the Moon with an unmanned vehicle in 2023 and a soft landing in 2028*



Liquid oxygen oxidized hybrid engine technology is a new technology for the first leg of our lunar mission
goal in 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Emergency Response Vessel*


It is one of the few Ships in the world, with a width of 18 meters, a length of 88 meters, very equipped to respond to accidents, pollution and fires


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAT Cube Sat*

ASELSAN initiated the ASELSAT 3U Cube Sat Development Project to earn flight heritage for Aselsan’s indigenously developed miniaturized X-Band Transmitter
Aselsan designed X-Band Transmitter will send the optical data, which will be created by ASELSAT’s camera payload (able to be taking pictures at 30m GSD), to the ground station 









*Turkish Aerospace Small-GEO Communication Satellite*

Small-COM is the telecommunication satellite platform which is capable of accommodating a wide range of commercial payloads and missions; from TV broadcasting to multimedia applications, internet access and mobile or fixed services in a wide range of frequency bands 











Argentina and Turkey have teamed up their domestic satellite manufacturing capabilities to sell small GEO Satellites abroad

unique solutions on small geo telecommunications market.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN GÖZ SW short wave infrared Camera*


EYE-SW Thermal Camera is used for detection, recognition and identification of targets especially for performing a better ranges in foggy environments


*Highlights*

• Short wave ir camera
• High performance at fog
• Different lens options
• Compliant with MIL-STD-810

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ARES-75 HERCULES FAST PATROL CRAFT*


5 ARES 75 HERCULES have been designed and built for the Qatar Ministry of Interior-Coast Guard


Length : 24.10 m
Max speed : 50 knots










*ARES-85 HERCULES **FAST PATROL CRAFT*


14 ARES 85 HERCULES are designed and built for the Royal Oman Police Coast Guard.

Length : 25.87 m
Max speed : 55 knots

Winner of Work Boat World’s ‘Best Patrol Boat Builder’ award









*ARES-110 HERCULES FAST PATROL CRAFT*


10 ARES 110 HERCULES have been designed and built for the Qatar Ministry of Interior-Coast Guard

Length : 34.47 m
Max speed : 45 knots

the award-winner of The World’s Best Patrol Boat title in 2016









*ARES-125 HERCULES FAST PATROL CRAFT*


Length : 40.20 m
Max speed : 40 knots










*ARES-150 HERCULES OFFSHORE PATROL VESSEL*


2 ARES 150 HERCULES have been designed and built for the Qatar Ministry of Interior-Coast Guard

Length : 48.09 m
Max speed : 35 knots

35 knots maximum speed and 1,600 Nm extensive range is the fastest OPV in the World and has been awarded the “World’s Best Offshore Patrol Vessel of 2018

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZDOGAN air to air missile hits target at first trial shot*



BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile

High resolution IIR Seeker providing outstanding off-boresight capability
Advanced counter-countermeasure capabilities
All-aspect engagement capability
Superior agility with thrust vectoring
Unique warhead design for maximum probability-of-kill
also soon , Data-Link and lock-on after launch

Weight : 140 kg
Length : 3,3 m
Diameter : 160 mm
Speed : Mach 4+
Range : 25 km


















GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile under development .... similar to METEOR missile



*only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country*

-- The US
-- Russia - India
-- China
-- Israel
-- Japan
-- The UK - France
-- Taiwan
-- Germany
-- Brazil-S.Africa
-- TURKEY


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI delivered the first structural body panels for AIRBUS A320 family*



Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has completed the modification and production of the first "Section-320" panels as the sole source for the A321XLR aircraft designed for long flights of the A18 family, the new generation passenger aircraft developed by AIRBUS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*METEKSAN Radar Altimeter*



Meteksan has developed CRA series Radar Altimeters which meet the altimeter needs of military Aircrafts , Helicopters, UAVs and guided missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*First 3 T-625 Helicopters will be delivered to Gendarmerie in 2022 



TAI T-625 GOKBEY*

Length : 15.87 m
Max take off weight : 6050 kg
Max cruise speed : 306 km/h
Service ceiling : 6.096 m
Range : 740 km
Capacity : 12 


T-625 Helicopters to replace Bell UH-1 Helicopters in the Turkish Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Metrad X-Band Transportable Polarimetric Weather Radar*



METRAD is the novel X-Band weather radar with high sensitivity and large dynamic range, which enable the detection of even the weakest hydro-meteorological targets, such as drizzles or light snow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKSAT-5A , TURKSAT-5B , TURKSAT-6A Communications Satellites*


Turkey is one of 10 Countries in the world that developed Communications Satellite

3 Communications Satellites will enter service in 2021-2022
and Turkey will cover Europe, Africa and western and southern parts of Asia including Indonesia


*by 2021*
3 Communications Satellites
3 Gigabit İnternet
3.228 Mhz KU Band ( TV )
1.800 Mhz KU Band ( İnternet )

*by 2023*
6 Communications Satellites
56 Gigabit İnternet
6.668 Mhz KU Band ( TV )
24.475 Mhz KU Band ( İnternet )


Turksat6A Communications Satellite will be launched in 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*LITHIUM produced by Turkey from Boron waste ( the first time in the world )*



The Lithium we obtained from boron waste for the first time in the world

Energy and Natural Resources Minister announced that 99.5% of pure lithium has successfully passed the high current test required by Aspilsan for high battery cells in batteries


We will use Lithium that we produce for our indigenous electric car TOGG , mobile devices, tablets and smart technologies


Turkey has 73% of boron reserves in the world
*



*










Successfully pass the domestic lithium test process in Turkey


Lithium obtained from boron waste for the first time in the world passed the high current test required for batteries.




move2turkey.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Supercritical Carbon dioxide Extraction System*


Turkey's position to the next level in the world with the “Supercritical Carbon dioxide Extraction System” which will be manufactured for the first time in Turkey

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Domestic COVID-19 jab TURKOVAC begins Phase 3 trials in Turkey*



An inactive coronavirus vaccine began Phase 3 trials on Tuesday at a ceremony attended by President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. 

The first volunteers were injected with the jab, which was named “TURKOVAC” by Erdoğan

If its approval is fast-tracked, it will be fully available for the Turkish public by the start of next year. 
The trials will be held in more than two dozen centers across Turkey













Domestic COVID-19 jab Turkovac begins Phase 3 trials in Turkey


An inactive coronavirus vaccine began Phase 3 trials on Tuesday at a ceremony attended by President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. The first volunteers were...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*DIAGNOVIR*


The nanotechnology-based system called "DIAGNOVIR" developed by scientists at Bilkent University National Nanotechnology Research Center and capable of diagnosing Covid-19 with 99% reliability in 10 seconds, passed all tests and started to be used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s space-qualified solar panel ready for use*



A space-qualified solar panel developed in Turkey will be the basic load on the country’s first indigenous high-resolution observation satellite IMECE, planned to be launched into space in 2022

The indigenous panel with a capacity to produce 100 watts of power in challenging space conditions, will eliminate Turkey's foreign dependence on critical space technologies













Turkey’s space-qualified solar panel ready for use


A space-qualified solar panel developed in Turkey will be the basic load on the country’s first indigenous high-resolution observation satellite, İmece,...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s Kuzey Star Shipyard built Russia's first LNG-powered RO-RO Ship for FSUE Rosmorport in Tuzla, Istanbul*



The 200 m long Ship named Marshal Rokossovsky was constructed as part of a cooperation between the Kuzey Star Shipyard and LLC Nevsky Shipyard and was launched in August 2020 in Istanbul







*Turkish shipbuilder wins Russian icebreaker tender*


Turkey’s Sefine Shipyard became the only bidder for a tender held in Russia to build an 18 MW icebreaker for the Northern Sea Route in the Arctic ($180.3 million)









Turkish shipbuilder wins Russian icebreaker tender


Turkey’s Sefine Shipyard became the only bidder for a tender held in Russia to build an 18 MW icebreaker for the Northern Sea Route in the Arctic – the...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s KARSAN wins Romanian electric bus tender*





KARSAN will produce a total of 44 electric buses to be used in intercity public transportation 

KARSAN is already present in 30 European cities with nearly 200 electric vehicles














Turkey’s Karsan wins Romanian municipality electric bus tender


Turkish vehicle manufacturer Karsan, which makes modern-era vehicles including electric buses, has won a tender for the production of buses for Romania’s...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey exports minesweepers to Burkina Faso, in 1st to Africa*


Turkish state-owned defense firm ASFAT will export its minesweeping equipment to Burkina Faso, following the vehicles’ sale to Azerbaijan where it is being used to clean its lands of mines left by occupying Armenian forces














Turkey exports minesweepers to Burkina Faso, in 1st to Africa


Turkish state-owned defense firm ASFAT will export its minesweeping equipment to Burkina Faso, following the vehicles’ sale to Azerbaijan where it is...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*320 new Buses to be exported to Azerbaijan*



Under the new Bus agreement BMC, will be delivery 320 compressed natural gas Buses to Baku in 2021









Press Room







www.bmc.com.tr


----------



## MMM-E

*The Turkish company BMC exports 261 Buses to Georgia in 2 years*




The statement indicated that the total number of buses that BMC has exported to Georgia since 2019 has reached 261 














The Turkish company "BMC" exports 261 buses to Georgia in 2 years


The company said in a statement on Friday that it had delivered 126 buses to Georgia in the first batch after...




move2turkey.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s first electric car to enter European markets via Germany*




Underlining that TOGG which was established with the partnership of the most influential companies in the sector in Turkey with a combined investment of $3.6 billion

Until 2030, a total of 1 million units of 5 different all-electric models will be produced at TOGG’s Gemlik factory in Turkey's northwestern Bursa province


The first vehicle body assembled under the TOGG brand in a factory in GEBZE July 12 2021





TOGG will come off the mass production lines at the end of 2022

















Turkey’s first electric car to enter European markets via Germany


The first models of Turkey’s domestic and fully electric vehicle, produced by Turkey's Automobile Enterprise Group (TOGG), will come off the mass...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*4,700 Dwt Chemical Tanker for France*



RMK Marine, one of the Istanbul Tuzla shipyards, signed a shipbuilding contract with the French company Sogestran Group 08.08.2021
Under the contract, a 4,700 Dwt Chemical Tanker called POINTE DE CAUX will be built in Turkey







Turkish RMK Marine built 7,000 dwt Chemical Tanker fot The UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s 1st indigenous Microprocessor unveiled*




Turkiye's first indigenously produced microprocessor, named CAKIL in the International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF 2021 ) 

The microprocessor was developed by the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey's (TUBITAK) Informatics and Information Security Research Center (BILGEM) and the country's defense giant ASELSAN

Countries do not give these processors to other countries, especially for use in the defense industry













Turkey’s 1st indigenous microprocessor unveiled


Microprocessor, Cakil, to help reduce dependence on import of such products, technology minister says - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Robot Eye developed by TÜBİTAK*



Robot Eye can detect natural gas leaks in natural gas pipes with its 900 sensors

This technology is only available in the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

*IGREK-Makina completed the production of a 1.5 MW domestic direct drive wind generator weighing 38 tons to use in the field of renewable wind energy*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Locally produced X-ray scanning devices save millions of Dollars*




HAVELSAN X-ray baggage scanning devices to be used as security measures at the entrances of civil institutions and other organizations, saving millions of dollars

over 200 devices were produced, delivered and successfully used in the field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Otokar won the tender for 136 buses in Jordan for $32 Million*



OTOKAR will produce and export 100 units of Doruk and 36 units of Kent


KENT ELECTRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*UK interested in Turkish Drones, we presented options*




Turkey has presented options to the United Kingdom, which is "very interested" to buy Turkish-made armed drones, the industry and technology minister said on Friday














UK interested in Turkish drones, we presented options: Minister


Turkey has presented options to the United Kingdom, which is "very interested" to buy Turkish-made armed drones, the industry and technology...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## retaxis

MMM-E said:


> *UK interested in Turkish Drones, we presented options*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has presented options to the United Kingdom, which is "very interested" to buy Turkish-made armed drones, the industry and technology minister said on Friday
> 
> View attachment 785491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK interested in Turkish drones, we presented options: Minister
> 
> 
> Turkey has presented options to the United Kingdom, which is "very interested" to buy Turkish-made armed drones, the industry and technology...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com


trolling with fake news. this wont happen in 1000years fake news, UK aint wasting money on JUNK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

retaxis said:


> trolling with fake news. this wont happen in 1000years fake news


Everything is fake news for you people


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> trolling with fake news. this wont happen in 1000years fake news, UK aint wasting money on JUNK



says a chinese Troll from Australia  


Turkish RMK Marine built 7,000 dwt Chemical Tanker fot The UK 






The UK has no its own UCAV which is similar to Turkish AKINCI UCAV ( the best turboprob UCAV in the World )


*AKINCI UCAV to be the first UCAV in the World capable of firing a Cruise Missile*


AKINCI will be able to launch SOM Cruise missile that can hit targets up to 280 km

AKINCI will be equipped with the locally produced AESA Rradar and air to air missiles Gökdoğan (Merlin) and Bozdoğan (Peregrine)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

MMM-E said:


> *Locally produced X-ray scanning devices save millions of Dollars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVELSAN X-ray baggage scanning devices to be used as security measures at the entrances of civil institutions and other organizations, saving millions of dollars
> 
> over 200 devices were produced, delivered and successfully used in the field
> View attachment 784112


is there a domestic puffer machine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Officially announced! Poland New weapon systems will be purchased from Turkey*


Poland bought 24 TB-2 UCAVs from Turkey






The head of the Ministry of National Defence emphasized that a delegation would soon be sent to Turkey to determine the details of the intensification of Polish-Turkish cooperation in the area of the arms industry

Poland is interested in joint development of weapons techniques and exchanging experiences in the field of military equipment ... 15.10.2021













Polish-Turkish cooperation is important for security in the region - Ministry of National Defence - Gov.pl website


"Polish-Turkish relations go back 600 years of history. These are relations that bear fruit today in Polish-Turkish cooperation, especially as part of the North Atlantic Alliance, but also as part of bilateral cooperation. This cooperation was evidenced by the signing of agreements during...




www.gov.pl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey expands combat Drone sales to Ethiopia, Morocco*



One Turkish official said Ethiopia and Morocco had both requested purchases of Bayraktar TB2 drones in agreements that could also include spare-part guarantees and training 













Turkey expands combat drone sales to Ethiopia, Morocco: Sources


Turkey has expanded the export of its renowned unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) by negotiating deals with Morocco and Ethiopia after their successful...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey’s 1st indigenous Microprocessor unveiled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye's first indigenously produced microprocessor, named CAKIL in the International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF 2021 )
> 
> The microprocessor was developed by the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey's (TUBITAK) Informatics and Information Security Research Center (BILGEM) and the country's defense giant ASELSAN
> 
> Countries do not give these processors to other countries, especially for use in the defense industry
> View attachment 772807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey’s 1st indigenous microprocessor unveiled
> 
> 
> Microprocessor, Cakil, to help reduce dependence on import of such products, technology minister says - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr



No word on the instruction set? ie ARM or Open source RISC-V ??






Comparison of instruction set architectures - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## eagleeye

Its risc v processor


----------



## MMM-E

*New treatment for blood vessel illness developed in Turkey*



Invamed-RD Global, a Turkish multinational medical company has developed extravascular remodeling, a new system to treat deep venous insufficiency, a chronic medical condition afflicting the blood vessels of a person's lower limbs















New treatment for blood vessel illness developed in Turkey


Invamed-RD Global, a Turkish multinational medical company, has developed extravascular remodeling, a new system to treat deep venous insufficiency, a...




www.dailysabah.com








*Turkish health care company becomes official supplier to NASA*

Invamed-RD Global export the knowledge and experience of technology and Turkish engineering to the world with our research on the products we manufacture and new treatments that will shape the future














Turkish health care company becomes official supplier to NASA


Turkish multinational health care firm Invamed-RD Global has become an official supplier to the United States' National Aeronautics and Space...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*CTECH has developed Jamming-Resistant SATCOM Terminal *



Turkish Aerospace Subsidiary CTech Information Technologies is one of the few companies that produce jamming-resistant SATCOM terminals in the World

This product is providing you resilient communication under jamming conditions

CTech’s product is unique and complying with NATO 4606 standards. 













Turkish CTech’s jamming resistant SATCOM terminals


Turkish Aerospace subsidiary CTech Information Technologies is one of the few companies that produce jamming-resistant SATCOM terminals. CTech general manager Dr. Cuneyd Firat told DefenseHere.com that electronic warfare and jamming is an important issue for armed forces. “So, all armies are...



defensehere.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's first domestic and national gearbox introduced*




After the Ecotorq engine developed with the support of TÜBİTAK, the domestic transmission designed and developed by Ford Otosan engineers with an investment of 58 million euros

















Türkiye'nin ilk yerli ve milli şanzımanı tanıtıldı


Sanayi ve Teknoloji Bakanı Mustafa Varank, Ford Otosan'ın 58 milyon avroluk yatırımıyla 220 Türk mühendisin Türkiye'de ilk kez sıfırdan geliştirip ürettiği TÜBİTAK destekli yerli ve milli otomatik şanzımanı tanıttı. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Qatari, Turkish firms ink deal for joint LNG-to-Powership solution*





Qatari shipping and maritime company Nakilat, a key player in the Gulf country’s liquefied natural gas (LNG) transportation network, and Turkey's Karpowership, one of the world's largest operators of floating power plants, have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to collaborate in the LNG-to-power market and jointly own and operate floating storage regasification units (FSRUs)

*



*








Qatari, Turkish firms ink deal for joint LNG-to-Powership solution


Qatari shipping and maritime company Nakilat, a key player in the Gulf country’s liquefied natural gas (LNG) transportation network, and Turkey's...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*2500 watt modular AC/DC converters produced by ANOVA for the first time in the world*





there are 2 main manufacturers of AC/DC converters in the world.

and ANOVA R&D Technologies developed 2500 watt modular AC/DC converters for the first time in the world


Electronic systems, Weapons, Radars, Navigation systems, Computers, Calculations and Sensor Units are fed from these power converters













Türk mühendisi 'gücü çevirdi' ambargoyu aştı


Türk savunma sanayisi bünyesinde yürütülen faaliyetlerle kritik önemdeki alt sistem ve birimlerin yerlileştirme çalışmaları hız kesmeden sürüyor. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Modular Torpedo Tube*




Compatible with NATO standard LWTs (Mk 44, 46, 54)
to integrate on various surface Platforms


ASELSAN modular Torpedo Tube will replace existing American Torpedo Tubes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

How is the progress of main battle tank engine?


----------



## MMM-E

vi-va said:


> How is the progress of main battle tank engine?




BMC POWER says 1.500hp Engine will be ready in 2024 for testing on ALTAY Tank


----------



## MMM-E

*BMC Power Engine and Control Technologies with the aim to reach full independency in the engine compartment in 2023-2024*





A 4-cylinder 8.4 litres combustion volume and provides 400 hp .... It was first ignited in 2020
This might well provide a national powerpack solution to the Kirpi 4×4 MRAP-type vehicle 









The engine is a 6-cylinder in line with a 12.8 litres combustion volume, providing 600 hp
First ignited in mid-2018, the 600 hp engine has completed bench tests and test on a vehicle are currently underway







V8 Engine providing an output of 1,000 hp to power Howitzers
it has a 16.2 litres combustion volume and First ignited in 2020


----------



## vi-va

MMM-E said:


> *BMC Power Engine and Control Technologies with the aim to reach full independency in the engine compartment in 2023-2024*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4-cylinder 8.4 litres combustion volume and provides 400 hp .... It was first ignited in 2020
> This might well provide a national powerpack solution to the Kirpi 4×4 MRAP-type vehicle
> View attachment 788103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 6-cylinder in line with a 12.8 litres combustion volume, providing 600 hp
> First ignited in mid-2018, the 600 hp engine has completed bench tests and test on a vehicle are currently underway
> View attachment 788101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V8 Engine providing an output of 1,000 hp to power Howitzers
> it has a 16.2 litres combustion volume and First ignited in 2020
> View attachment 788105


So v12 for 1500 hp. How about the size, compare with MTU MB 873 Ka-501?


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's first and only flat steel heat treatment factory in Manisa*





This armor steel is preferred in armored vehicle designs such as Tanks,Howitzers , APCs , IFVs


----------



## MMM-E

*KARSAN to export 56 Electric Buses to Romania*

















KARSAN TO EXPORT 56 ELECTRIC BUSES TO ROMANIA - TR MONITOR


Bus manufacturer Karsan, which won 100% electric public transport tenders from the Ministry of Regional Development and Public Administration in Romania, will a total of deliver 56 electric buses with an export volume of EUR 35m. The deal adds Romania to the growing list of countries where...




www.trmonitor.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TOGG took its vehicle for a test drive in Istanbul Park!*


from 0-100 km/h in 4.8 seconds
The Turkish electric car manufacturer TOGG has specified the date for the start of series production in 2022


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's first 5-axis CNC machine*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eagleeye

There are atleast one more company with this capability 








Igrek Machine Tools


Igrek Machine Tools: IGM FR 3500 5-Axis Gantry Type Monoblock Milling Machine




machinetools.igrek.com.tr


----------



## MMM-E

*IGREK Machine Tools*



*IGM FR 3500 Series
5-Axis Gantry Type Monoblock Milling Machine*















*IGM Portal HSM 5000
5-Axis Gantry Type Milling Machine



*









Igrek Machine Tools


Igrek Machine Tools: IGM FR 3500 5-Axis Gantry Type Monoblock Milling Machine.




machinetools.igrek.com.tr

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey successfully test-fires domestic 76mm naval gun*




The project for the naval gun began in 2020 due to perceived high procurement costs and a lengthy delivery schedule for Leonardo’s Oto 76/62mm gun


MKE’s 76mm naval gun has a range of 16 kilometers . Its barrel dimensions are 76mm in diameter and 4.7 m in length
Capable of shooting 80 shots per minute with 5 different shooting modes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

* Sarsılmaz - TR Mekatronik 20mm Cannon*



Indigenous 20 mm cannon will begin to be integrated into Atak Helicopters in 2022
( There is no foreign dependent part )


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey starts mass production of its Covid-19 vaccine TURKOVAC*




Turkey is one of 9 Countries to develop vaccines against Covid-19.


Erdogan promised to send 15 million doses of the Turkish vaccine to African Countries at a summit in Istanbul over the weekend












Turkey starts mass production of its COVID-19 vaccine Turkovac


Turkey initiated mass production of its domestically developed COVID-19 vaccine Turkovac on Wednesday after receiving emergency approval following studies...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Electric Motor to power Electric Bus*




ASELSAN has developed the electric motor, motor driver unit, vehicle control unit, driver instrument panel, power control units, vehicle battery management system 

to power 100% indigenous TEMSA-ASELSAN Electric Bus


















Electric Motor | ASELSAN


Electric Motor




www.aselsan.com.tr


----------



## MMM-E

*500 Karsan JETS and ATAK Buses to Ukraine*



KARSAN delivered 150 buses to Ukraine in 2021. 
The vehicles were made as part of a deal for 500 buses signed in April 2021

Karsan's diesel-powered Jest and Atak buses have been integrated into the public transport fleet of Ukraine's Kharkiv municipality












Turkish automative firm Karsan delivers 150 buses to Ukraine


Turkish vehicle manufacturer Karsan, which offers transportation solutions suitable for today's mobility needs with its products, sent dozens of...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s Togg makes int'l debut with all-electric smart car at CES*



Turkey’s first domestically produced car made its international debut at one of the world’s largest technology 


































Turkey’s Togg makes int'l debut with all-electric 'smart' car at CES


Turkey’s first domestically produced car made its international debut at one of the world’s largest technology and gadget fairs, which opened its doors...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Aselsan's gallium-nitride (GaN) high-electron-mobility transistor (HEMT) based monolithic-microwave integrated circuit (MMIC) for its AESA Radars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey’s BMC exports 170 more buses to Azerbaijan​


Winning the "Best Design Award" at Busworld Europe, Neocity is BMC's new generation bus series













Turkey’s BMC exports 170 more buses to Azerbaijan


Turkish vehicle maker BMC, one of the country’s largest commercial and military vehicle manufacturers, has sold 170 more buses to Azerbaijan, according...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey’s 1st domestic mine hunting sonar to enter navy’s inventory​

Armersal Nusrat-1915 sonar












Turkey’s 1st domestic mine hunting sonar to enter navy’s inventory


Turkey’s first national mine hunting sonar, the Nusrat-1915, is set to enter the inventory of the country's Naval Forces Command in the third...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish company makes 1st export of domestic cargo UAV to UK​


Turkish company, Fly Bvlos Technology, established via the Gebze Technical University (GTU) Technopark, has signed an export deal with a U.K.-based company for its unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV)

a carrying capacity of 15 kilograms and a range of 130 kilometers












Turkish company makes 1st export of domestic cargo UAV to UK


A Turkish company, Fly Bvlos Technology, established via the Gebze Technical University (GTU) Technopark, has signed an export deal with a U.K.-based...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## Paul2

MMM-E said:


> Aselsan's gallium-nitride (GaN) high-electron-mobility transistor (HEMT) based monolithic-microwave integrated circuit (MMIC) for its AESA Radars
> View attachment 829540



Looks like a tuner of some kind


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye’s first turbojet engine KTJ-3200 entered mass production phase




Turkiye’s dependence on the French-made TR40 engine is over*

KALE ARGE KTJ-3200 turbojet Engine to power Cruise Missiles SOM and ATMACA


----------



## BHAN85

Assemble smartphones with foreign pieces and software, and say you are smartphones manufacturer. It's like buy a table in Ikea, mount in home, and say you are tables manufacturer.

Here a real *Made in Turkey* product that we consum in the West: Turkish soap operas 






Western soap operas are disgusting, because they have so many brainwashing messages that is impossible make a love story with that ingredients.

But Turkish soap operas are beautiful, because they are not under the spell of modern poison messages about man/woman relationships.

And you can see that in audience ratios. In Spain Turkish soap operas are most watched than Spanish soap operas.









Las nuevas series turcas de Antena 3 amargan el verano a Telecinco


El miércoles de la semana pasada, el 11 de agosto, Antena 3 consiguió un objetivo histórico en su batalla de audiencias contra Telecinco. La cadena de Atresmedia




www.lavanguardia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

BHAN85 said:


> Assemble smartphones with foreign pieces and software, and say you are smartphones manufacturer.



Even SAMSUNG use software from an American company

Apple is not an OLED display panel manufacturer and Samsung produce the OLED screen of the iPhone SmartPhones


VESTEL manufactures the motherboard, battery and phone exterior, namely the body and case design, in its own Vestel City factory in Manisa/Türkiye

*The motherboard of the Phone is its heart . *VESTEL use software from an American company as like SAMSUNG


----------



## MMM-E

*KASIF-II new generation hybrid work class remotely operated Vehicle*


Produced by Armelsan Defense Technologies
Only 4 countries in the World

Payload capacity : 350 kg
Operational depth : 3.000 m
Operational time : 24 hours
The most powerful propulsion and hydraulic power underwater vehicle in the world















WORK CLASS ROV


The nationally and indigenously developed “Work Class Remotely Operated Vehicle” (ROV) Kaşif; while it can operate in drilling operations at depths up to 3000m, it can at the same time send over real time video footage to the drillship via its cameras wit




armelsan.com


----------



## MMM-E

*E-BERK Tunnel Boring Machine*



100% indigenous
Only 8 countries in the World

E3301​
Diameter: 3,25 m
Length: 92 m
Power : 800 kVA
Torque : 534 – 981 kNm
Jacking Force : 10889 kN
E3300​
Diameter: 3,25 m
Length: 60 m
Power : 800 kVA
Torque : 904 kNm
Jacking Force :10682









__





E-BERK Tünel ve Zemin Teknolojileri | Tunnel Boring Machine







www.e-berk.com


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKSAT-6A Communications Satellite*



Turkiye's first fully domestically-produced communications satellite
Only 10 countries in the World

to be launched in early 2023


----------



## MMM-E

*The Submarine Pool*


With an empty weight of 4,000 tons and a lifting capacity of 3,000 tons, 
the submarine pool has a length of 105 meters, a width of 25.1 meters and a height of 19.95 meter

The pool will be able to carry out maintenance and repair activities of the Submarine outside the port 













The world’s only submarine pool in its class was launched in Yalova


The “3000 Ton Submarine Pool”, which was built within the framework of the project of the Ministry of National Defense and is unique in its class in the world, was launched with a ceremony. The “3000 Ton Submarine Pool”, which was built within the framework of the project of the Ministry of...




turkey.postsen.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye hosts the biggest Factories of Europe*




VESTEL city Manisa which is the largest white goods production facility in Europe





ŞİŞECAM, Europe's largest flat glass manufacturer





KIPAS, Europe's largest paper mill





PETLAS, Europe's largest tire factory producing under one roof





KALYON PV, which established Europe's only integrated solar panel factory


----------



## MMM-E

*Electric Train*


----------



## Kingdom come

MMM-E said:


> *ASELSAN is among the few companies that produce the lenses with high quality*
> 
> 
> Lens systems domestically produced with a five-micron level tolerance by Turkish defense giant ASELSAN and used in several defense industry products have been exported to 8 countries worldwide
> 
> The lens systems, which are also crucial for the medical and aerospace industries, are becoming more sophisticated, with the ever-growing demand for the systems that provide an extremely high level of performance and accuracy without manufacturing errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEDICAL DEVICES*
> 
> Turkey has ramped up its efforts to develop and produce medical devices domestically, rather than relying on foreign suppliers
> 
> Over the last month, Turkey rushed to establish mass production of mechanical ventilators, devices critical for the treatment of COVID-19 patients
> 
> Expenditure on the import of medical devices, such as Ventilators or X-ray Systems has ratcheted up to more than $8 billion over the last 5 years
> 
> 
> Aselsan MR ( Magnetic Resonance )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aselsan X-Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOSYS' Mechanical Ventilator
> As part of the project, 5,000 units will have been produced by the end of May


Did not know you guys make MRI 
what's the magnetic power ?


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan HELMET for Attack Helicopters and Fighter Jets*



Turkiye Aselsan
The UK BAE Systems
France Thales
israel Elbit Systems
USA Collins Aerospace 

Special Helmet from Aselsan for the TFX Fighter Jet​-- To provide a sense of use as if the Aircraft does not have a fuselage
-- Color screen and digital night vision technologies ( the first time in the system )
-- Binocular (two optical channels) and viewfinder reflective
-- Color-specific groupings (friend, foe, etc.) can be made in the symbology information
-- A hybrid (optical-inertial) system is designed as a head tracking system
-- ANR-Active Noise Reduction) technology
-- The image obtained by using high-precision line of sight information from the 360-degree image created by the electro-optical systems










Aselsan AVCI Helmet is already in service


----------



## MMM-E

President Erdoğan inaugurates plant for Türkiye's 1st national car​


The official start of the mass production for the car that is expected to hit the road by the end of 2023's first quarter.


The homegrown car is expected to reach 80% charge in under 30 minutes with fast charging. It will have a range of between 300 kilometers to 500 km

the car about 7.6 seconds to accelerate from zero to 100 km/h with 200 horsepower, and under 4.8 seconds with a 400-horsepower engine.

















































President Erdoğan inaugurates plant for Türkiye's 1st national car


President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan on Saturday inaugurated the long-anticipated massive manufacturing plant that will be building Türkiye's first...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye's first locally designed Locomotive Engine *


The Engine to be produced in 3 different configurations with 8, 12 or 16 cylinders up to 2,700 hp


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish manufacturer Otokar to deliver 148 Buses to Italy​













Turkish manufacturer Otokar to deliver 148 buses to Italy


Turkish commercial vehicle manufacturer, Otokar, on Monday said it received an order for a dozen of its buses meant to be used for passenger transportation...




www.dailysabah.com


----------

